# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  جزوه كامران يا كلاس نوكنده ؟

## DrPr

سلام دوستان مثل اينكه اين انجمن بيشتر از سود زيان داره من پارسال فيزيكمو 50 زدم با توجه به اينكه كل تست هاي گاج رو زدم البته بجز يك قدم تا صد الان ميگم شايد مشكل از اينه من اصولي ياد نگرفتم الان بنظرتون كلاس اقاي نوكنده تو كلاسينو درس داده خوبه ؟ الان به كدوم مباحث رسيده ايا جزوه داده؟ يا اينكه جزوه بهادر كامران رو بخونم ؟البته كه تست زدن جاي خودشو داره با تشكر

----------


## maryam13

> سلام دوستان مثل اينكه اين انجمن بيشتر از سود زيان داره من پارسال فيزيكمو 50 زدم با توجه به اينكه كل تست هاي گاج رو زدم البته بجز يك قدم تا صد الان ميگم شايد مشكل از اينه من اصولي ياد نگرفتم الان بنظرتون كلاس اقاي نوكنده تو كلاسينو درس داده خوبه ؟ الان به كدوم مباحث رسيده ايا جزوه داده؟ يا اينكه جزوه بهادر كامران رو بخونم ؟البته كه تست زدن جاي خودشو داره با تشكر


نوکنده نمیدونم -ولی بهادر کامران هم چرته خودم یه چن صفحه از جزوه و ویس هاش رو گوش دادم سمت کامران نرو -پیشنهاد من کتابای مبتکران هست

----------


## pedramgh

> سلام دوستان مثل اينكه اين انجمن بيشتر از سود زيان داره من پارسال فيزيكمو 50 زدم با توجه به اينكه كل تست هاي گاج رو زدم البته بجز يك قدم تا صد الان ميگم شايد مشكل از اينه من اصولي ياد نگرفتم الان بنظرتون كلاس اقاي نوكنده تو كلاسينو درس داده خوبه ؟ الان به كدوم مباحث رسيده ايا جزوه داده؟ يا اينكه جزوه بهادر كامران رو بخونم ؟البته كه تست زدن جاي خودشو داره با تشكر


سلام استاد نوکنده که الان جلسه دهم هستش حرکت و فشار رو کامل گفته الانم دینامیک حل تست هستش تدریسشم خیلی  خوبه کامرانم سال قبل نوسان رو باهاش خوندم زیاد حال نکردم باهاش هردوتاشم نمونه هاشو ببین .ببین با کدوم راحت تری اونو انتخاب بکن.

----------


## MehranWilson

کامران خوبه
نوکنده رو ندیدم

----------


## hamed_duty

دور کامران خط بکش تا اصلا سمتش نری..کتاب فرید شهریاری فوق العادس...خیلی بیشتر از فوق العاده فوق العادس.اگه بعدا«احیانا.چون میدونم وقت نمیشه» وقت اضافی آوردی نشر الگو

----------


## maryam13

> دور کامران خط بکش تا اصلا سمتش نری..کتاب فرید شهریاری فوق العادس...خیلی بیشتر از فوق العاده فوق العادس.اگه بعدا«احیانا.چون میدونم وقت نمیشه» وقت اضافی آوردی نشر الگو


حیف که مبتکران  فیل فیزیک شهریاری چاپ نکرده

----------


## MehranWilson

> دور کامران خط بکش تا اصلا سمتش نری..کتاب فرید شهریاری فوق العادس...خیلی بیشتر از فوق العاده فوق العادس.اگه بعدا«احیانا.چون میدونم وقت نمیشه» وقت اضافی آوردی نشر الگو


*دور کامران خط بکش تا اصلا سمتش نری.
**فقط بگو چرا؟

*

----------


## shirepesar

در وصف فرید شهریاری همین بس که وقتی که موسسات مختلف [ اسم نیارم بهتره ] اصلا وجود نداشتن ، با کتاب های جعبه سیاه میترکوند

----------


## garavand

> نوکنده نمیدونم -ولی بهادر کامران هم چرته خودم یه چن صفحه از جزوه و ویس هاش رو گوش دادم سمت کامران نرو -پیشنهاد من کتابای مبتکران هست



استاد شهریاری واقعا باسواده اما یه استاد باسواد یا دانش آموز باسواد الزاما برای موفقیت توی کنکور کافی نیست
بشخصه ترجیح میدم با اساتیدی کارکنم ک خودشونم طراح باشن امثال همین کامران یا مثلا جعفری موج آزمون شیمی یا بهمن آبادی سفیرخرد
چون مهارت آزمون دادن و تست زنی و تحلیل شما رو بالا میبرن آموزش رو که بالاخره آدم از یه جایی میفهمه
مثلا کامران ببینید اینجا با مطالب حفظی کتاب (که اکثر کتابا یا دبیرا ازشون غافلن) چجوری زیست وارانه قیدبازی کرده،اینا چون خودشون طراحن مجبورن مرتب بروز باشن
شهریاری قابل احترامه ولی کاملا مشخصه ایشون حالا حالاها باید آزمون و خطا کنن تا کاملا با کنکورهای الان هماهنگ بشن
البته واسه شماها که ضعیف هستید مبتکران مناسبه
به استارتر: جزوه های جمعبندی کامران بخون خلاصه نویسی هاتو غنی کن+تستایی که از گاج مارک زدی بعد تستای یک قدم تاصد
بعید میدونم چیز دیگه احتیاج داشته باشی مگه اینکه آموزش بخای که اون یه بحث دیگس

----------


## MehranWilson

> استاد شهریاری واقعا باسواده اما یه استاد باسواد یا دانش آموز باسواد الزاما برای موفقیت توی کنکور کافی نیست
> بشخصه ترجیح میدم با اساتیدی کارکنم ک خودشونم طراح باشن امثال همین کامران یا مثلا جعفری موج آزمون شیمی یا بهمن آبادی سفیرخرد
> چون مهارت آزمون دادن و تست زنی و تحلیل شما رو بالا میبرن آموزش رو که بالاخره آدم از یه جایی میفهمه
> مثلا کامران ببینید اینجا با مطالب حفظی کتاب (که اکثر کتابا یا دبیرا ازشون غافلن) چجوری زیست وارانه قیدبازی کرده،اینا چون خودشون طراحن مجبورن مرتب بروز باشن
> شهریاری قابل احترامه ولی کاملا مشخصه ایشون حالا حالاها باید آزمون و خطا کنن تا کاملا با کنکورهای الان هماهنگ بشن
> البته واسه شماها که ضعیف هستید مبتکران مناسبه
> به استارتر: جزوه های جمعبندی کامران بخون خلاصه نویسی هاتو غنی کن+تستایی که از گاج مارک زدی بعد تستای یک قدم تاصد
> بعید میدونم چیز دیگه احتیاج داشته باشی مگه اینکه آموزش بخای که اون یه بحث دیگس


من جزوه همایش کامران رو دارم بنظرم هم کافی باشه و احتیاجی ب جزوات جامعش نباشه
من خودم خ توی مساعل نیم سایه مشکل داشتم چند بار هم کامیار رودیدم ولی همش با فرمول بود
ولی کامران مفهومی توضیح داده

----------


## hamed_duty

> استاد شهریاری واقعا باسواده اما یه استاد باسواد یا دانش آموز باسواد الزاما برای موفقیت توی کنکور کافی نیست
> بشخصه ترجیح میدم با اساتیدی کارکنم ک خودشونم طراح باشن امثال همین کامران یا مثلا جعفری موج آزمون شیمی یا بهمن آبادی سفیرخرد
> چون مهارت آزمون دادن و تست زنی و تحلیل شما رو بالا میبرن آموزش رو که بالاخره آدم از یه جایی میفهمه
> مثلا کامران ببینید اینجا با مطالب حفظی کتاب (که اکثر کتابا یا دبیرا ازشون غافلن) چجوری زیست وارانه قیدبازی کرده،اینا چون خودشون طراحن مجبورن مرتب بروز باشن
> شهریاری قابل احترامه ولی کاملا مشخصه ایشون حالا حالاها باید آزمون و خطا کنن تا کاملا با کنکورهای الان هماهنگ بشن
> البته واسه شماها که ضعیف هستید مبتکران مناسبه
> به استارتر: جزوه های جمعبندی کامران بخون خلاصه نویسی هاتو غنی کن+تستایی که از گاج مارک زدی بعد تستای یک قدم تاصد
> بعید میدونم چیز دیگه احتیاج داشته باشی مگه اینکه آموزش بخای که اون یه بحث دیگس



نظرتونو خیلی عالی و متین گفتین
و منم احترام میزارم
نظر منم اینه که کسی که میخواد فیزیکو مفهومی بخونه مبتکران بهترین انتخابه..کسی که میخواد حفظ کنه کامران بهترین گزینس براش

----------


## hamed_duty

> *دور کامران خط بکش تا اصلا سمتش نری.
> **فقط بگو چرا؟
> 
> *


والا نظر من بود..ممکنه خیلیا مخالف باشن..نظر من اینه مفهومی ترین آموزشو فرید شهریاری داره..سبک چینش تست ها تو کتاب و روندی که پیش بینیس کرده تو کتابش تا دانش آموز پیش بره عالیه...میکرو طبقه بندی هم نکرده تا دانش آموز وقتی همه تیپ ها یه جا باشه مثل آزمونا لنگ بزنه....در رابطه با کامران هم بگم من جزوه جامعشو دیدم با ویس ها.کاملا بیخود و عجیب بود«برای من» ..فرمول میگه مثلا«فاطی بالارو نگاه کن چپو نگاه کن راستو نگاه کن اینجور چیزا» ولی جزوه جمع بندیش خیلی مفید بود....ولی دوستمون برای آموزش میخوان که من گفتم مبتکران

----------


## MehranWilson

> استاد شهریاری واقعا باسواده اما یه استاد باسواد یا دانش آموز باسواد الزاما برای موفقیت توی کنکور کافی نیست
> بشخصه ترجیح میدم با اساتیدی کارکنم ک خودشونم طراح باشن امثال همین کامران یا مثلا جعفری موج آزمون شیمی یا بهمن آبادی سفیرخرد
> چون مهارت آزمون دادن و تست زنی و تحلیل شما رو بالا میبرن آموزش رو که بالاخره آدم از یه جایی میفهمه
> مثلا کامران ببینید اینجا با مطالب حفظی کتاب (که اکثر کتابا یا دبیرا ازشون غافلن) چجوری زیست وارانه قیدبازی کرده،اینا چون خودشون طراحن مجبورن مرتب بروز باشن
> شهریاری قابل احترامه ولی کاملا مشخصه ایشون حالا حالاها باید آزمون و خطا کنن تا کاملا با کنکورهای الان هماهنگ بشن
> البته واسه شماها که ضعیف هستید مبتکران مناسبه
> به استارتر: جزوه های جمعبندی کامران بخون خلاصه نویسی هاتو غنی کن+تستایی که از گاج مارک زدی بعد تستای یک قدم تاصد
> بعید میدونم چیز دیگه احتیاج داشته باشی مگه اینکه آموزش بخای که اون یه بحث دیگس


من جزوه همایش کامران رو دارم بنظرم هم کافی باشه و احتیاجی ب جزوات جامعش نباشه
من خودم خ توی مساعل نیم سایه مشکل داشتم چند بار هم کامیار رودیدم ولی همش با فرمول بود
ولی کامران مفهومی توضیح داده

----------


## garavand

> نظرتونو خیلی عالی و متین گفتین
> و منم احترام میزارم
> نظر منم اینه که کسی که میخواد فیزیکو مفهومی بخونه مبتکران بهترین انتخابه..کسی که میخواد حفظ کنه کامران بهترین گزینس براش


طبیعیه که ما باید اول درس رو خوب بفهمیم و درک کنیم بخاطر همین خوب خوندن هست که میتونیم از تکنیک و راه میان بر و راه دوم و سوم استفاده کنیم بنابراین خوب خوندن و تکنیک بلد بودن منافاتی باهم ندارن
از مبتکران فیزیک 1و2 و پیش 1 رو خوندم چیز خاصی واسه من نداشت امیدوارم سوم و پیش 2 بهتر باشه چون منم قبولش دارم،درسته میگه مفهومی ولی هرجا فرصت کنه لابه لای تستا زیرسیبیلی فرمولارو میگه :Yahoo (100): 
از کامرانم فعلا همین فیزیک1 رو بررسی کردم پیش1 چون بیس ش شیب و مشتق و تابع و تالس و تشابه و اینجور چیزاس فقط تست کار کردم
اما تدریس هیچ استادی کامل نیست همشون این قابلیت رو دارن مارو تا درصد 50،60 بیارن بعدش دیگه تست و تست و مرور

----------


## yousef78

> طبیعیه که ما باید اول درس رو خوب بفهمیم و درک کنیم بخاطر همین خوب خوندن هست که میتونیم از تکنیک و راه میان بر و راه دوم و سوم استفاده کنیم بنابراین خوب خوندن و تکنیک بلد بودن منافاتی باهم ندارن
> از مبتکران فیزیک 1و2 و پیش 1 رو خوندم چیز خاصی واسه من نداشت امیدوارم سوم و پیش 2 بهتر باشه چون منم قبولش دارم،درسته میگه مفهومی ولی هرجا فرصت کنه لابه لای تستا زیرسیبیلی فرمولارو میگه
> از کامرانم فعلا همین فیزیک1 رو بررسی کردم پیش1 چون بیس ش شیب و مشتق و تابع و تالس و تشابه و اینجور چیزاس فقط تست کار کردم
> اما تدریس هیچ استادی کامل نیست همشون این قابلیت رو دارن مارو تا درصد 50،60 بیارن بعدش دیگه تست و تست و مرور


بله درسته ، اما این رو در نظر بگیرید که بیشتر دانش اموزها بعد از یک دوره دبیرستان میخوان سال چهارم کل این دروه رو جمع کنند و اکثر قریب به اتفاق دانش اموزها با مفاهیم درس به خوبی اشنا نیستند ( شاید نزدیک 80 درصد یا بیشتر که از درصد های کنکور هر سال میشه این رو فهمید ) خوب تو این یک سال برای یک دانش اموزعادی تو یک کار اصولی باید هم مفاهیم جمع بشه و هم در یک حد خوبی  به تست ها تسلط پیدا بشه . مطمئنا اگه فیزیک مبتکران ، مثل شیمی مبتکران ، یک کتاب تکمیلی با درجه سختی بالاتر داشت خیلی عالی میشد . مطمئنا دانش اموزانی که از نظر مفهومی فیزیک شون رو خوب درک کردند میتونند از کتاب ها و روش های با درجه بالاتر استفاده کنند .

----------

